# Car park problems??



## Moonraker 2 (Jun 25, 2021)

I know small rural car parks can have their issues;
Recently I was in a small place by the Menai strait, small secluded place and had enjoyed a peaceful afternoon in the sun. A dog walker and a swimmer came and went. I was preparing to settle for the night,  about 9.30, when a group of older teenagers came by heading for the small beach adjacent. Then a few more carrying bags, then a steady stream. It was clear there was going to be a beach party and not wanting to be affected by the drunken shenanigans of teenagers I moved and had a quiet night parked against a church yard wall.
Apart from boy racers what's made you move? Or do you just stick it out.


----------



## jacquigem (Jun 25, 2021)

We would try to keep away from teenagers


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 25, 2021)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I know small rural car parks can have their issues;
> Recently I was in a small place by the Menai strait, small secluded place and had enjoyed a peaceful afternoon in the sun. A dog walker and a swimmer came and went. I was preparing to settle for the night,  about 9.30, when a group of older teenagers came by heading for the small beach adjacent. Then a few more carrying bags, then a steady stream. It was clear there was going to be a beach party and not wanting to be affected by the drunken shenanigans of teenagers I moved and had a quiet night parked against a church yard wall.
> Apart from boy racers what's made you move? Or do you just stick it out.


We stuck out out once in Musselburghs fisherrow. We had water bombs thrown at us, loutish behaviour, rubbish left all over the carpark and the beech, loud music till 1 am which must have annoyed those living in the flats above, toilets trashed, outside water taps left running all night, you get the picture. We had decided never to return, but two weeks later East Lothian put up barriers and signage preventing OUR return.
Problem solved eh.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 25, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> We would try to keep away from teenagers


Anything can be hilarious to a teenager with alcohol inside them and their mates watching.


----------



## jacquigem (Jun 25, 2021)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Anything can be hilarious to a teenager with alcohol inside them and their mates watching.


Yes, had 3 of our own so that was enough


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 25, 2021)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Anything can be hilarious to a teenager with alcohol inside them and their mates watching.


Always close the curtains when undressing dear.


----------



## QFour (Jun 25, 2021)

SWMBO.. We have a rule that if one of us doesn't like the spot we move. Last time it happened was at Flamborough by the Lighthouse. 3am and the fog horn started. Once SWMBO was awake that was it. We are moving. She had to wake me up as I was fast asleep.


----------



## REC (Jun 26, 2021)

We parked on a quiet beach in a beautiful spot west of Lisbon. Dave had spent the previous night there (friday) before picking me up from Lisbon airport. At midnight the little beach bar about 100m away opened its doors and turned into a club....the vibration from the music was felt in our chests.....made a very quick escape to a nearby village! Met another traveller who had also moved on a Saturday for the same reason. I now read any signs in seemingly quiet beachbars!


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 26, 2021)

We chose to move on one night in Norway.
No nonsense but a noisy refrigeration lorry in the same layby.
Moved about midnight...as light as day so easy to find another place.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 26, 2021)

QFour said:


> SWMBO.. We have a rule that if one of us doesn't like the spot we move. Last time it happened was at Flamborough by the Lighthouse. 3am and the fog horn started. Once SWMBO was awake that was it. We are moving. She had to wake me up as I was fast asleep.


We have the same rule. Unfortunately on one occasion it turned into a nightmare. We were parked up at a perfectly good spot, however, Izzy saw three hunters in tweed crossing a field nearby. That was it, WE HAD TO MOVE!!!
Second problem we had was, we lost the Poi's so we're driving all over looking for a spot. By this time it had gone dark and I was getting tired and stressed so needed to park up pdq.
Ended up on a layby next to an A road, traffic thundering by, a Dutch lorry that had its engine running for what seemed like hours pulled in next to us. Aaaargh.
Got about 3 hours broken sleep and set off at 4:00am  looking for a quiet spot which we found 2 hours later.
We still stick to the rule though.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 27, 2021)

Nida will not overnight near graveyards. It genuinely disturbs her. Sometimes after a poor nights sleep we will pass one early on our travels the next day !
Psychic (or Psycho ?)
But yes same "rule" move on if either of us is unsure !
2 bad windy nights. 
No 1 near Talisker on Skye...are we susprised.......
No 2 Mount Etna where we moved late on ( along with others) from the designated area just across the road to an hotel carpark !
No 2 has probably been "re-surfaced" fairly recently !!!!


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 27, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> 2 bad windy nights.
> No 1 near Talisker on Skye...are we susprised.......
> No 2 Mount Etna where we moved late on ( along with others) from the designated area just across the road to an hotel carpark !


Did you not try getting her something from the chemists shop, girls always swear blind they don't fart but the truth is out now.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 3, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Did you not try getting her something from the chemists shop, girls always swear blind they don't fart but the truth is out now.


or was it just a rhasberry . a quick dive for fresh air. no sniffing. you could go blind. ok pj. happy hunting


----------



## I&MK (Jul 3, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> We chose to move on one night in Norway.
> No nonsense but a noisy refrigeration lorry in the same layby.
> Moved about midnight...as light as day so easy to find another place.


Those fridge lorries have started using my layby at work. How on earth do the drivers ever get a decent sleep?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 3, 2021)

Ear plugs, thats why they never hear you nicking their diesel fuel.


----------



## maingate (Jul 3, 2021)

I&MK said:


> Those fridge lorries have started using my layby at work. How on earth do the drivers ever get a decent sleep?


When I used to come home on leave from the Middle East I could not sleep. That's because there was no A/C banging away in the bedroom. It is just what you are used to.


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 6, 2021)

I was parked up a couple of hours after dark   I was disturbed  by torches flashing  and people running round in strange masks , not sure what was going on so am going  back tomorrow  .


----------



## barryd (Jul 6, 2021)

Worst one for us was the mad axe murderer on a rural stellplatz in the black forest in Germany.  3am and this drugged up nutter kept trying to get into people's vans and shouting at ours and others doors and windows. I called the Rozzers and told the nutter (from inside the van  I had done so). By the time they turned up he had gone. I couldn't drive off as I had parked head on to a tree and the scooter was off and behind the van. 

Generally I'm fussy about wild spots and look for places way off the beaten track and not likely to be popular with boy racers or the other fruitloops that like to appear at night.


----------



## alcam (Jul 6, 2021)

barryd said:


> Worst one for us was the mad axe murderer on a rural stellplatz in the black forest in Germany.  3am and this drugged up nutter kept trying to get into people's vans and shouting at ours and others doors and windows. I called the Rozzers and told the nutter (from inside the van  I had done so). By the time they turned up he had gone. I couldn't drive off as I had parked head on to a tree and the scooter was off and behind the van.
> 
> Generally I'm fussy about wild spots and look for places way off the beaten track and not likely to be popular with boy racers or the other fruitloops that like to appear at night.


Should have played some prog-rock ! Scare anyone off


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 6, 2021)

Should have played the tune from 633 squadron.


----------



## barryd (Jul 6, 2021)

Good ideas. Pretend to be even more evil and nutty than the nutter trying to get into your van.  Next time I'll start cracking up with some Marylin Manson numbers or just appear at the door with underpants on my head and two pencils up my nose going "wibble"


----------



## alcam (Jul 7, 2021)

barryd said:


> Good ideas. Pretend to be even more evil and nutty than the nutter trying to get into your van.  Next time I'll start cracking up with some Marylin Manson numbers or just appear at the door with *underpants on my head and two pencils up my nose going "wibble"*


Otherwise naked ?


----------



## REC (Jul 7, 2021)

alcam said:


> Otherwise naked ?


Be wibbling a lot then?


----------

